# First try at Ribs - QView



## euromir (Jun 5, 2016)

Its been a while, finally got my UDS tidied up and resprayed, although still not keen on the paint but anyway its for cooking not looking at!

Bit of a spontaneous smoke today, only decided yesterday that i was going to! And sadly i didn't have any heatbeads etc, so i ordered what i could from Amazon for next day! I know crazy but it was a sudden urge, ill order more beads etc tomorrow.

Anyway, got Landman premier briquettes as only thing available for Sunday delivery, and could only get hickory woodchips rather than chunks but needs must! Also got a "reds" rib rub as again all i could find at very short notice!

UDS is fired up (bit late but had wait for delivery! lol)

Ribs are rubbed and on now, i removed most of the membrane but think a couple small bits remained. Smoker started off too hot and was struggling to lower it without killing it, currently sitting at 220F and dropping with virtually all vents closed, need to open one a bit as dont want it to go out.. Hopefully it wont get too hot again.. Trying the 2-2-1 method from forums.

Updates later! Going to be a late dinner !
 













13322189_10154274759759459_7533091086143923842_n.j



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


















13331062_10154274759694459_6851347013473977709_n.j



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


















13335725_10154274759734459_5865361166791399223_n.j



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


----------



## wade (Jun 5, 2016)

Looking good so far Lee. Waiting for the next update 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Getting the smoker too hot to begin with is always a problem. It is much harder to reduce the temperature than it is to increase it. How did you start the burn off? We you using a Minion method or did you light all of the briquettes from the start?

The hickory chips will be fine. You may need to add more during the smoking period though as they will be quickly used up.


----------



## euromir (Jun 5, 2016)

More pictures later, but currently been sat at 225f for past hour.. Got it nailed :-)

I lit about 12-15 briquettes in starter and then poured them in centre of a ring of unlit briquettes Wade.  Like you say the start was a bit random, but since then it's pretty stable.


----------



## euromir (Jun 5, 2016)

So first two hours done, sprayed some oil and apple juice on them and wrapped I foil. 












image.jpeg



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


----------



## euromir (Jun 5, 2016)

Stage 3 is underway, the final hour. Smelling divine


----------



## euromir (Jun 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ euromir
__ Jun 5, 2016


----------



## euromir (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow, impressed myself, tasted lovely!!
Probably could of been a little more tender and moist, but for first  try, beautiful.


----------



## wade (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Lee - a good first attempt on your new UDS. It is good that they tasted lovely 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They look as if they may have been cooked either a little too hot or maybe too long. Once you get the temperature control sorted they will come out much more moist. Looking at the first picture of your cooked post I see that you have the cooking grid directly over the coals with nothing in between. This will very likely cause the ribs to be hotter one side than the other. You should try and have a metal bowl full of sand or water a little above the charcoal to help buffer the heat in the cooking area. Can I see some fixings for a lower cooking grate half way down? If so then try placing a bowl of sand on top of a cooking grate there - or make a tray from tinfoil on the lower grate and fill it with sand. You need the bowl to cover most of the cooking grate with just a small gap around the edges. It will make a big difference.

The bark looks quite dark - almost black. Did you have a lot of sugar in the rub?


----------



## euromir (Jun 6, 2016)

The rub was shop bought, don't think it was particularly sugary. Next time I'll be making my own from scratch. 

No I've yet to try a water bowl. Definitely something I've wanted to try yes, just not got around to getting parts as yet. There are some bolts that could be used, there designed for raising basket for grilling, but I've thought of putting a heat deflector on them. 

Temperatures were pretty much 225f for the whole 5hrs, spiked though whenever took lid off.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 6, 2016)

I would go with Wade's suggestion of a heat deflector. I use them on all my equipment unless I am searing.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello.  I hate to go against popular wisdom here but I would never cook a rack like that for 5 hours.  !-2 hours and those ribs should be done.  I can smoke a spatched cock chicken in an hour.

Just my opinion.  I don't like steamed pork.  I like there to be a little "tug"; a little "chew" to the meat.  Also my dogs "bark".  I don't want my meat to "bark".  I don't want burned sugar ( "carmelised" ) on my meat.  This is not "set it and forget it" cooking.  It would be about "tending the pit" moving the meat and actually cooking.  ALL just my dumb opinion and tastes.  GLAD you liked it!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 11, 2016)

Been trying to do some research on the whole process and found a guy doing videos online. He was slating the use of water in the deflector, as it is for beginners and makes control of the temperature too easy.

Well, that sold it too me. I shall be using water in my heat deflector!!!! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Jun 11, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> Been trying to do some research on the whole process and found a guy doing videos online. He was slating the use of water in the deflector, as it is for beginners and makes control of the temperature too easy.
> 
> Well, that sold it too me. I shall be using water in my heat deflector!!!! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


That is crazy. Why would you you want to make things harder for yourself just because you have smoked a few pieces of meat already. Maybe he would like to challenge all of the crews that use water or sand trays in their smokers as part of their competition cooking. 

At home he probably uses the power switch on his cooker to regulate the temperature in his oven rather than "cheat" by using the thermostat. He has probably never knowingly eaten Quiche either.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 11, 2016)

Ha.... Exactly!

He seemed to be a seasoned "expert" and by the looks of his setups, he didn't have a controller....
He was arguing that all the "pros" in the BBQ pits at big restaurants don't use water (he is a Southern American)

But he DID say he used ceramic bricks in his heat deflector!!!! Which I always presumed was pretty much the same thing as water?

Each to their own I guess.... [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 11, 2016)

Bricks, water, sand it's all the same. He has possibly missed one point about the water, that it helps to keep things a little more moist.


----------



## wade (Jun 11, 2016)

Commercial smokers used in restaurants here (and in most cities in the USA) are a different animal and use other methods to maintain steady temperatures. I have a commercial smoker (FEC-120) and it has the fire behind the cooking chamber, uses heat exchange through double skin walls and a computer managed fan to maintain a steady temperature. It makes it even easier than using a smoker with a water - LOL

Some of the larger BBQ restaurants in rural areas with plenty of space do use the "traditional" offset smokers. I have not seen any of those use water bowls - but they are unlikely to be the kind of smoker used by back yard smokers.













Texas BBQ 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 11, 2016


















Texas BBQ 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 11, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 11, 2016)

Haha Wade you look like the midget man stood next to that smoker. The top of the smoker is at neck height, the owner, it comes up to his chest!


----------



## toonarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

Where does everyone in the UK source their pork ribs for smoking? 

I normally get them from the local Morrisons supermarket but unfortunately the cuts they have are never very big. I have also found doing ribs on my smoker, they tend to turn out quite dry. I tried the 3-2-1 method last time, it could be the cuts are too small, cooking too long and drying out quicker or that I should maybe baist them more to keep the meat moist.

Below is my previous attempt at ribs. Im hoping to have another try tomorrow and would like to improve them:

Any tips would be greatly appreciated 













IMG-20160526-WA0007.jpeg



__ toonarmy
__ Jun 11, 2016


















20160527_154818.jpg



__ toonarmy
__ Jun 11, 2016


















20160527_200324.jpg



__ toonarmy
__ Jun 11, 2016


















20160527_181559.jpg



__ toonarmy
__ Jun 11, 2016


----------



## wade (Jun 11, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Haha Wade you look like the midget man stood next to that smoker. The top of the smoker is at neck height, the owner, it comes up to his chest!


LOL - He was standing on the bed of the trailer whilst I was standing on the floor. I tried to get him to stand in front of it but in that pa\rt of Texas they didn't seem to speak English.


----------



## wade (Jun 11, 2016)

Go to your local butcher and ask for "meaty ribs". They should know exactly what you mean. You will then get something that approaches the US ribs. Supermarkets rarely have ribs with any meat left on them.

What you are looking for is something like these.













Ribs 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 11, 2016


















Ribs 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 11, 2016


















Ribs 3.jpg



__ wade
__ Jun 11, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 11, 2016)

Wade said:


> LOL - He was standing on the bed of the trailer whilst I was standing on the floor. I tried to get him to stand in front of it but in that pa\rt of Texas they didn't seem to speak English.



Just pulling your leg!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Toon, those ribs do look a bit Skinny.

I would not do 3-2-1, try 2-1-1 or something similar 2-1-1/2


----------



## toonarmy (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks wade i will try that next time. Tomorrow i will try cooking my skinny ones for a little less


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 12, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> I would not do 3-2-1, try 2-1-1 or something similar 2-1-1/2



That's great to know. Planning my first ribs soon and was going to go for 3-2-1 but will do 2-1-1 instead. Thank you!!


----------



## wade (Jun 12, 2016)

Ribs are good. They are very forgiving.


----------



## toonarmy (Jun 12, 2016)

Ok so today i tried some ribs again whilst smoking a pork shoulder. 

These ribs were thinner than the last ones i tried. Oh dear. 

I did a 2-2-0.5 method. They came off 10 times better than the last batch. I know i can improve them more and try playing around with flavours now. The plus side of the ribs being so small is the smoke ring goes right down to the bone.














20160612_145051.jpg



__ toonarmy
__ Jun 12, 2016



















20160612_145111.jpg



__ toonarmy
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## wade (Jun 12, 2016)

Good looking ribs. Don't be too worried about the smoke ring as it is cosmetic. It does not affect the flavour and is not actually caused by the smoke. It is always nice to see one there though.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 12, 2016)

Glad to see they turned out far better than your last cook.

Cooking like this is not Black & White. You have to look at your cooks and adapt, times temperatures etc. If you where cooking the "Meaty Ribs" from Bookers, then, yes 3-2-1 method. Skinnier ribs cut the times down.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello.  Please don't misunderstand my earlier post.  I was not commenting on anyone's ribs in particular.  I was commenting on cooking ribs in general and my own personal tastes.

I agree with Wader and Steve in that there is not 1 HARD FAST rule for cooking ribs.  Cooking times and temps need to be varied.  I also know MANY folks like using rubs and such.  I was only commenting on my way of cooking/eating ribs.  As I have stated MANY times; a person needs to find the method they and their family enjoy and THAT is the correct way to smoke ??  wildebeest or whatever it may be.

Wine is a good example.  White wine with white meat and fish, red wine with red meat is the "rule".  What if you don't like white wine?  SO HAVE RED, and to heck with the "rule".  Same for smoking.  Learn the basics and then "tweak" it to your tastes.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## euromir (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for tips chaps, def in process of rigging up a deflector of some sort next week :)


----------



## smokewood (Jun 19, 2016)

ToonarmY said:


> Where does everyone in the UK source their pork ribs for smoking?
> 
> I normally get them from the local Morrisons supermarket but unfortunately the cuts they have are never very big. I have also found doing ribs on my smoker, they tend to turn out quite dry. I tried the 3-2-1 method last time, it could be the cuts are too small, cooking too long and drying out quicker or that I should maybe baist them more to keep the meat moist.
> 
> ...


I get mine from bookers Cash & Carry, they are called meaty ribs.  The last lot I bought were £25 for a 10 kg box


----------



## toonarmy (Jun 19, 2016)

smokewood said:


> I get mine from bookers Cash & Carry, they are called meaty ribs.  The last lot I bought were £25 for a 10 kg box


Thanks il try and get myself registered an go to Bookers there is one 4 miles from me. 

They have a number of frozen Pork Ribs it seems. Im assuming you have been getting the top link below:

http://www.booker.co.uk/catalog/pro...ategoryName=200540&view=UnGrouped&multi=False

http://www.booker.co.uk/catalog/pro...ategoryName=200540&view=UnGrouped&multi=False

http://www.booker.co.uk/catalog/pro...ategoryName=200540&view=UnGrouped&multi=False

http://www.booker.co.uk/catalog/pro...ategoryName=200540&view=UnGrouped&multi=False


----------

